
Wanted: a groundswell of massive opposition against Digital Economy Bill - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?RSS&entryid=2848
======
dreemteem
Hmmm.. well ORG has been attempting to organise something similar:
<http://www.openrightsgroup.org/campaigns/disconnection>

Don't know how much success they've had.

